Ask HN: Do you think bots are the next big thing? - Nivlag
======
Gustomaximus
Bots (in a very general sense..) will be big one day. Next...who knows. With
smartphones,we saw these in various guises for decades before the iPhone took
the world by storm. Before that they were interesting and we all knew they had
potential but didn't offer practical value yet. Some many things had to come
together with software, hardware, a vision and other factors to complement the
technology like the Internets evolution. Bots and AI IMO will have the same
lag then impact one day when we 'crack it'. Maybe we have other factors we
need to advance to make them interesting such as robotics or something we
haven't conceived yet. While some people dismiss the potential as they've been
about for so long without impact, I feel this is evolution happening. Just
dont expect it tomorrow. It took 700 years form the first rocket to going to
space. 30 years from the first computer to being a common item. 20 years from
first smartphone to a mass consumer one. The rate we're advancing tech these
days is pretty incredible really.

------
icedchai
Bots were the next big thing... 25 years ago, on IRC.

~~~
cylinder
ChanServ, my old pal.

------
pfista
No. My guess is they'll end up being another fad due to poor execution and bad
user experience choices.

------
davnn
I think you have to differentiate between "stupid" bots and "smart" bots, the
former sort is working with structured input and the latter is processing your
natural language and provides a more human-to-human experience. I think smart
bots will become ubiquitous and they might become the next big thing.

------
beamatronic
It depends. I think you have to qualify the question some how. Mainly, how do
you interact with the bot?

------
Raed667
If you're talking about text-chat-bots then no.

I would pick a 3-clicks UI over a 3 messages UI every time.

------
asimuvPR
Define bot please.

------
tacone
Nope.

------
motyar
Bots are new Terminals, more powerfull.

They force users to do only one thing at a time, so converts more. I think
bots are next hot thing.

